# Angus vs Rib eye



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2005)

Cook them until they are done to your liking! Your grilling them right? I'll take a rib eye over any other steak any day of the week!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2005)

Don't over cook those bad boys! Sear them and then indirect until done! I like them at 130*, tops!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 21, 2005)

Moving to grilling section :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 21, 2005)

Perhaps this isn't the right way to do it, but, I heat my grill to 600* and then throw my inch and a half strip steaks on...let it go 5 minuets on one side, flip it and then 5 on the other side and then it's done.  

Ususally it is right in the mid-rare range...works for me! :!:


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 21, 2005)

I love ribeyes too, even more than tenderloin.

Check these pics out (2004-08-31 Smoked Rib-Eye). Aged AAA Alberta beef, gently seared then smoked to 140F ish.

I'm gonna disagree with my esteemed peers somewhat. Angus may be good, but dry aging is the thing. An aged choice (even non-Angus) may be much better than a non-aged Angus.


----------



## Griff (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey AK, where do you buy your beef here in Anchortown?

Griff


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 22, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Shawn White":1ny4zbv1]I love ribeyes too, even more than tenderloin.
> 
> I'm gonna disagree with my esteemed peers somewhat. Angus may be good, but dry aging is the thing. An aged choice (even non-Angus) may be much better than a non-aged Angus.


Shawn, I really wanted to try it but it was $25.00 lb at Wegmans and just couldn't pull the trigger that time. Someday soon i'll pull the trigger and try it out.  [/quote:1ny4zbv1] Yeah, 'Love Hurts' (Nazareth).  :grin: Try to find min 21 day dry aged meat.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 22, 2005)

Shawn pleast don't post that again.  I just bruised my nose trying to get into my monitor.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 22, 2005)

1044 said:
			
		

> > Yeah, 'Love Hurts' (Nazareth).
> 
> 
> 
> 'Love Hurts' Roy Orbison, when Nazareth was in diapers.


 Roy who? just kiddin, I didn't know it was a cover of an older tune. It just struck me funny. That steak was $27 and change. Ouch!

I did some non-aged the same way, they were 1/2 the price but I think the aged is worth every penny.

BBQinAlaska: yeah, that was a chunk of frozen butter.


----------

